# Trivia 12/4



## luckytrim (Dec 4, 2018)

trivia 12/4
DID YOU KNOW...
‘Q’ is the only letter of the Alphabet that does not appear in  the names of
any of the Fifty.

1. Of the major players in the film, 'Ghost', which won an  academy award ?
2. Name the two leaders who signed a Peace Treaty between  Israel and
Egypt ...
3. The sequel to 'The Hustler' starred Tom Cruise: Name that  Flick ...
4. By what other name is a trebuchet known?
  a. - Catapult
  b. - Crossbow
  c. - Siege Tower
  d. - Battering Ram
5. Humans have two sets of eyelashes on each eye. Dogs only  have lashes on 
top. Cats have...
  a. - only top lashes
  b. - only bottom lashes
  c. - top and bottom lashes
  d. - no eyelashes
6.  20. What is the total number of known planetary satellites  of Mercury, 
Venus, Earth and Mars?
7. What is the meaning of the Latin phrase "vae  victis"?
8. The hydrographic apex of North America is better known as  the 
........what ??
(Hint - two words...)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
According to Ian Fleming’s books, James Bond’s favorite  alcoholic drink is a
Vodka Martini (shaken, not stirred)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Whoopie Goldberg - Best Supporting Actress
2. Yitzhak Rabin and Anwar Sadat
3. 'The Color of Money'
4. - a
5. - d
6. - 3
7. Woe to the vanquished
8. Great divide

CRAP !!
Upon review of the 12 Bond novels and 2 short stories, Bond  has a total of
317 drinks. Where the beverage is identified, 37 were straight  bourbons, 10
bourbons with water, 7 bourbons and soda. Nineteen were vodka  martinis.
So, the favorite has to be Bourbon, Straight !
Another myth, busted !


----------

